# Ran over this yesterday SE of Destin



## Sea-r-cy

A nice find. Four chicken transport coops.


----------



## OHenry

Very nice. Should get a limit quick there.


----------



## Jason

Trigs are hungry!


----------



## Boat-Dude

WOW, what a nice spot. The triggers crack me up.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Turn the volume up, hear them biting the camera housing.


----------



## Durkee

Those are mine.. I forgot the coordinates though. Can you PM? 😉


----------



## CurDog

I hope you got those lionfish.


----------



## hjorgan

You should call PETA and NOAA. You found the CETFs. Critically Endangered Trigger Fish. The last group of them apparently.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Durkee said:


> Those are mine.. I forgot the coordinates though. Can you PM? 😉


30 09.341 x 86 22.223 You'll catch fish here! Enjoy!


----------



## lsucole

Will you PLEASE put a hook on that camera !!


----------



## Durkee

Perfect! In all seriousness if you every want someone to shoot all the lionfish one day, I’ll pitch in on gas supplies 👍. 

Cool video. 



Sea-r-cy said:


> Durkee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are mine.. I forgot the coordinates though. Can you PM? 😉
> 
> 
> 
> 30 09.341 x 86 22.223 You'll catch fish here! Enjoy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jibber

hjorgan said:


> You should call PETA and NOAA. You found the CETFs. Critically Endangered Trigger Fish. The last group of them apparently.


Well at least I know what the preferred bait is so when Gulf Council opens back up for our 1 fish limit, camera lens!:thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe

All I see are damn Fish in the way of the coops.
Whyme


----------



## DLo

I hope your happy, you now owe Strikelines $100


----------



## gogetter

There are no coops around the Monica Lee...


----------



## Hangover

Sea-r-cy said:


> 30 09.341 x 86 22.223 You'll catch fish here! Enjoy!


I love trolling the interwebs for people posting secret fishing numbers. In this case X marks the spot.

Priceless.


----------



## JFG

Those chicken coops were part of the Monica Lee reef, they were tack welded to the deck. they broke loose and someone dragged them off the wreck, they're sitting SW a 100 ft or so. Here's a link to the sinking.
http://www.ecreef.org/Monica_Lee_Pages/Monica_Photos.htm


----------



## FL Aggie

How do you keep that camera from just spinning the whole time?


----------



## FishinSpot

Thanks Robert!


----------



## Sea-r-cy

FL Aggie said:


> How do you keep that camera from just spinning the whole time?


Built the housing out of a of 4" sc 40 coupling. SS eyebolt in the top, lead weight on the bottom, and a fin cut from an old aluminum fuel tank. Works perfectly. Note the safety wire attaching the camera to the housing.

I have thought about building a few and selling them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sea-r-cy

JFG said:


> Those chicken coops were part of the Monica Lee reef, they were tack welded to the deck. they broke loose and someone dragged them off the wreck, they're sitting SW a 100 ft or so. Here's a link to the sinking.
> http://www.ecreef.org/Monica_Lee_Pages/Monica_Photos.htm


The numbers I "leaked" were of the Monica Lee, not the real location of the 4 coops. It was a tongue-in-cheek reply to someone asking for the found coop numbers. It wouldn't really be fair to the person that put them out to share.

I fish coops I find very lightly.


----------



## FisherRed

clever idea!


----------



## Hook

Run 19 nautical miles south east of Destin in 100 foot and look around. use to be a good area.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Hook said:


> Run 19 nautical miles south east of Destin in 100 foot and look around. use to be a good area.


Yep. It's still there. About 155 degrees from the pass. About 1 mile NE from the Baskin's barge/tower barge. Great bottom. In the summer look for lots of boats, just drive around in the general area.


----------

